# Parece que hubiera sido



## ElRojito

"Parece que hubiera sido" 
Alguien me dijo eso y me gustaría saber por qué se puede usar el subjuntivo aquí. Yo lo busqué un poco pero no logré nada  Gracias de antemano.



ElRojito


----------



## murciana

Se usa el subjuntivo después de verbos de percepción u opinión como _creer_ o _pensar_ (aunque no es obligatorio).

En oraciones exclamativas, usamos el pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo para referirnos a acciones que no se pueden cumplir:
_¡*Parece que *_*hubiera sido*_ ayer cuando nos conocimos!_ (Pero nos conocimos hace veinte años… jiji) 
Tu frase parece incompleta ¿tienes la continuación?


----------



## ElRojito

Eso mismo, "me parece que hubiera sido un mes desde que estabas aqui conmigo!"


----------



## murciana

Depende del tiempo real que estuvisteis juntos ¿fue más o menos de un mes?


----------



## Irma2011

ElRojito said:


> "Parece que hubiera sido"
> Alguien me dijo eso y me gustaría saber por qué se puede usar el subjuntivo aquí. Yo lo busqué un poco pero no logré nada  Gracias de antemano.


Bueno, habría que conocer el resto de la frase, porque es incompleta, pero seguramente el hablante se está refiriendo a la asombrosa lentitud o rapidez con que ha pasado el tiempo desde que sucedió algo, o por lo menos, eso es lo que a mí me viene a la mente en primer lugar. Si estoy en lo cierto y se pudiera completar la frase, por ejemplo, así: _"Parece que hubiera sido ayer cuando sucedió todo", _el hablante estaría expresando ese asombro ante, en este caso, la rapidez con la que ha pasado lo que fuere, estaría tiñendo la frase con el matiz de su percepción personal. Si la frase hubiera sido _"parece que ha sido ayer"_, a) se la estaría privando de su carga subjetiva o emocional, o b) simplemente se estaría dejando constancia de una afirmación que han hecho otras personas.

No sé si he sido clara, ni siquiera acertada, en cuyo caso espero que otra persona te despeje la incógnita.

Un saludo cordial.


----------



## Irma2011

Perdona, Murciana, no había visto tu mensaje cuando envié el mío.


----------



## ElRojito

Era, en realidad, mas.


----------



## chocolateFace

murciana said:


> Se usa el subjuntivo después de verbos de percepción u opinión como _creer_ o _pensar_ (aunque no es obligatorio).
> 
> En oraciones exclamativas, usamos el pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo para referirnos a acciones que no se pueden cumplir:
> _¡*Parece que *_*hubiera sido*_ ayer cuando nos conocimos!_ (Pero nos conocimos hace veinte años… jiji)
> Tu frase parece incompleta ¿tienes la continuación?


 
Exacto murciana y por lo menos en el español de México usamos bastante estos tiempos, aunque no siempre sabemos el nombre oficial de los mismos (usamos el pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo) jeje!!


----------



## Irma2011

chocolateFace said:


> Exacto murciana y por lo menos en el español de México usamos bastante estos tiempos, aunque no siempre sabemos el nombre oficial de los mismos (usamos el pretérito pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo) jeje!!


Se usan en todo el mundo hispanohablante, sí.


----------



## Peterdg

murciana said:


> Se usa el subjuntivo después de verbos de percepción u opinión como _creer_ o _pensar_ (aunque no es obligatorio).


_Creer_ y _pensar_, en forma afirmativa, siempre rigen el indicativo. En forma negativa suelen regir el subjuntivo.


ElRojito said:


> "Parece que hubiera sido"
> Alguien me dijo eso y me gustaría saber por qué se puede usar el subjuntivo aquí. Yo lo busqué un poco pero no logré nada  Gracias de antemano.
> ElRojito


Según la RAE, "parecer" en forma afirmativa, sin más, siempre rige el indicativo (*). En forma negativa, rige el subjuntivo. Mira aquí.

Entonces, tu frase "parece que hubiera sido más", equivale a "parece que habría sido más". 

Siempre es posible utilizar la forma "hubiera" en los casos en los que se puede utilizar "habría". Por eso, en este caso, la forma "hubiera" no es un subjuntivo imperfecto verdadero (lo es de forma, no de significado) sino un equivalente del condicional.

(*) "parece bueno/malo/lógico/normal" sí va seguido de un subjuntivo.


----------



## Irma2011

Peterdg said:


> Según la RAE, "parecer" en forma afirmativa, sin más, siempre rige el indicativo (*). En forma negativa, rige el subjuntivo. Mira aquí.
> 
> Entonces, tu frase "parece que hubiera sido más", equivale a "parece que habría sido más".
> 
> Siempre es posible utilizar la forma "hubiera" en los casos en los que se puede utilizar "habría". Por eso, en este caso, la forma "hubiera" no es un subjuntivo imperfecto verdadero (lo es de forma, no de significado) sino un equivalente del condicional.
> 
> (*) "parece bueno/malo/lógico/normal" sí va seguido de un subjuntivo.


Creo, Peter, que la RAE no está contemplando todos los casos posibles. La construcción que plantea El Rojito es perfectamente castellana. Éstas son algunas citas de las muchas que se pueden encontrar:

_“Yo me enamoré de esta ciudad según la pisé.....*parece que te hubieras* trasladado a otra época. Inolvidable visita. *..”*_
*“*_Es la enésima vez que cometen un error con Coromoto Yanes. *Parece que la estuvieran* ninguneando adrede. ¿Por qué la ignoran? *...”*_
_“muy pocas veces entiendo tus respuestas... *parece que quisieras* hacer spam o que quisieras hacer una broma, no se cual de los 2 sera, *...”*_
_“Parece que *hubieran pasado siglos* desde que lo vimos llegar. La maleta cargada con lo preciso, la piel oscura, curtida por un sol de mandiocas y naranjos, con música de arpas a lo lejos…__..”_
_“Cuando por fin me volvió a buscar, *parecía que lo hubiera* hecho mas por obligación”_
_ _
 Equivalen ad decir _*"se diría que...." , *es decir, por supuesto no es verdad)_

Parece que _*estuviera enmendando*_ la plana a la Academia, pero no, en realidad le tengo un gran respeto, supongo que en algún otro lugar hará mención de esta estructura.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Magnalp

Qué más quisiera que concordar con usted, Peter... Yo no diría la frase que han sugerido, es un españolismo, uno aceptado por la RAE, al parecer (¿habrá alguno que no lo sea?): _Respuesta de la RAE a..._ No ha de faltar mucho para que sea totalmente contemplado como correcto.

Lo que yo diría, y lo que yo considero como verdaderamente castellano: _*Pareciera que fue ayer cuando te conocí* _(o, bien, _Parece que..._). El subjuntivo se usaría con _Parece como si..._

Ha de ser como con el tipo de frases en las que allá usarían "_No creo que fuera_" en donde aquí se diría "._.. que haya sido_"; pero quizá a mi connacional también le parece normal la primera de estas frases...


----------



## Lurrezko

En muchos hilos anteriores hubo cierta controversia con esta construcción. En los casos que expresan hipótesis, los españoles usamos presente de subjuntivo o pretérito perfecto (_parece que tengas 20 años/parece que hayas visto un fantasma_) o pretérito imperfecto o pluscuamperfecto _(parece que tuvieras 20 años/parece que hubieras visto..._), con una gradación: el segundo expresa una condición aún más hipotética. A los americanos, en cambio, el presente de subjuntivo les sonaba horrible, tanto que lo consideraban un error. La respuesta de la sin par Academia a mi consulta fue la que incluye Peter en su post: *parecer que* rige indicativo en frases afirmativas. Punto. En la respuesta posterior que incluye Magnalp parece que aceptan también el subjuntivo. Es de esperar que con el tiempo entren en razón.


----------



## Peterdg

Irma2011 said:


> La construcción que plantea El Rojito es perfectamente castellana.


¡Hola Irma!

No era mi intención de sugerir que no sea castellano correcto. ¡Al contrario! 

El subjuntivo imperfecto es un tiempo multifuncional (sobre todo la forma en -ra). Por su origen etimológico, también desempeña papeles que no corresponden con un verdadero subjuntivo. Por ejemplo el subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra que equivale al plucuamperfecto de indicativo. En este caso está claro que no es un verdadero subjuntivo imperfecto porque no es intercambiable con el subjuntivo imperfecto en -se.

Ahora bien; con ciertos verbos (_haber, poder, querer, deber, parecer_), el subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra siempre puede sustituir al condicional: _querría/quisiera/quisiese una cerveza, por favor_. 

Esto nu funciona al revés: el condicional no puede sustituir al subjuntivo imperfecto: _no dijo que huberia/hubiese/habría un atasco_.

Entonces, mi posición es que en la frase de El Rojito, el subjuntivo pluscuamperfecto "hubiera sido" equivale aquí  al condicional compuesto: "habría sido".



> _“Yo me enamoré de esta ciudad según la pisé.....*parece que te hubieras* trasladado a otra época. Inolvidable visita. *..”*_
> _“muy pocas veces entiendo tus respuestas... *parece que quisieras* hacer spam o que quisieras hacer una broma, no se cual de los 2 sera, *...”*_
> _“Parece que *hubieran pasado siglos* desde que lo vimos llegar. La maleta cargada con lo preciso, la piel oscura, curtida por un sol de mandiocas y naranjos, con música de arpas a lo lejos…..”_
> _“Cuando por fin me volvió a buscar, *parecía que lo hubiera* hecho mas por obligación”_


El mismo fenómeno ocurre con estas tres frases: equivalencia del subj. imp. en -ra con el condicional.


> *“*_Es la enésima vez que cometen un error con Coromoto Yanes. *Parece que la estuvieran* ninguneando adrede. ¿Por qué la ignoran? *...”*_



En este caso lo que expliqué arriba, ya no funciona (_estar _no está en la lista de los verbos que admiten la sustitución del condicional por el subj. imp. Creo que aquí, como lo ha explicado Magnalp, tenemos que recurrir a la construcción elíptica "parece que" que equivale a "parece como si...+ subj. imp." 



Magnalp said:


> Qué más quisiera que concordar con usted, Peter... Yo no diría la frase que han sugerido, es un españolismo, uno aceptado por la RAE, al parecer (¿habrá alguno que no lo sea?): _Respuesta de la RAE a..._ No ha de faltar mucho para que sea totalmente contemplado como correcto.
> 
> Lo que yo diría, y lo que yo considero como verdaderamente castellano: _*Pareciera que fue ayer cuando te conocí* _(o, bien, _Parece que..._). El subjuntivo se usaría con _Parece como si..._
> 
> Ha de ser como con el tipo de frases en las que allá usarían "_No creo que fuera_" en donde aquí se diría "._.. que haya sido_"; pero quizá a mi connacional también le parece normal la primera de estas frases...


 ¿A qué frase te refieres?

Con la frase con "pareciera", llevas toda la razón. ¡Es perfecta! "Parecer" también es uno de estos verbos que admiten la sustitucón del condicional con el subjuntivo imperfecto en -ra.

Pero en este caso, también diría que el "pareciera" no es un verdadero subj. imperfecto (está claro que lo es morfológicamente, pero en realidad corresponde a un condicional). En mi opinión, no es possible decir "*Pareciese que fue ayer cuando te conocí". (el * indica mi opinión personal) Si fuera un verdadero subj. imp., esta sustitución sí sería possible.

Lurrezko,

Ya sabes que soy gran aficionado de la RAE (por lo menos, de sus gramáticas)

Un cordial saludo a los tres,

Peter


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> Lurrezko,
> 
> Ya sabes que soy gran aficionado de la RAE (por lo menos, de sus gramáticas)
> 
> Un cordial saludo a los tres,
> 
> Peter



Todos tenemos nuestros vicios

A mí la postura académica me parece especialmente sangrante en este caso. *Parecer que + subjuntivo* (en cualquiera de sus formas: presente para unos, pretérito para otros) es una construcción habitual en todo el mundo hispanohablante, en todos los niveles del habla. La documentación es apabullante. La renuencia a aceptarla implica prescindir de un matiz que es difícil de expresar de otro modo:
_
Parece que tienes 20 años_ (lo parece, y probablemente los tienes)
_Parece que tengas/tuvieras 20 años _(lo parece, pero es obvio que no los tienes) 

Saludos


----------



## Irma2011

Hola otra vez, Peter.
 
Escribo rápidamente para, una vez más, expresar mi admiración por tu capacidad para profundizar en el análisis de un idioma que no es, bueno, que sí es tuyo, aunque no sea materno.
 
Dicho esto, creo que voy a seguir discrepando _ligeramente_ de ti en este punto concreto y suscribir de la A a la Z lo que dice Lurrezko. Hay una razón de peso para que el subjuntivo brille en estas oraciones con luz propia y no como un mero sustituto del condicional, y esa razón es que amplía información, como Lurrezko ilustra con sus ejemplos.
 
Pero necesito tiempo para pensar mejor lo que dices, porque sé que lo dices con fundamento y, ¿quién sabe?, quizá me toque intentar convencer a Lurrezko de que tenemos que rendirnos a la evidencia.
 
Saludos cordiales también a todos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Peter no da nunca puntada sin hilo, pero en esta construcción en concreto oigo un matiz entre pluscuamperfecto de subjuntivo y condicional, para mí expresan ideas distintas. Lamento hilar tan fino. Pongo un ejemplo:

_Parece que habría sido un suicidio_ (por lo que se dice, y aun sin estar seguro, es lo más probable)
_Parece que hubiera sido un suicidio_ (es lo que se deduciría de los indicios, pero es obvio que no lo fue)


----------



## Irma2011

Peterdg said:


> Entonces, mi posición es que en la frase de El Rojito, el subjuntivo pluscuamperfecto "hubiera sido" equivale aquí al condicional compuesto: "habría sido".


Con las prisas (estoy ya casi cogiendo el ascensor) olvidé algo fundamental, y es que en ninguna de estas oraciones sería el subjuntivo un sustituto del condicional por la simple razón de que aquí no es posible un condicional, no tendría ningún sentido decir _"parece que habría sido/pasado un siglo desde......"_ , desde luego, no con el significado de la frase de El Rojito. Sólo se podría usar "hubiera sido/pasado" o "ha sido /pasado". Con "parece que" no es posible la sustitución.

No sé si se me entiende, ya llega el ascensor.


----------



## ElRojito

Tengo que leer esto mas tarde, pero me alegro de que pueda empezar tan buena conversacion.  Gracias a todos jaja.


----------



## Magnalp

Peterdg said:


> ¿A qué frase te refieres?


Me referí a la frase original, la del título.  
________

Por cierto, concuerdo con Irma en que el pluscuamperfecto no está sustituyendo al antepospretérito, ya que no se usaría este último en la construcción: _*Parece que habría sido él quien lo hiciera._ (¿Quizá en algún periódico?, pero, en fin, sería el uso distinto que se le da al condicional en ese tipo de textos (*_Sería él quien lo_ _asesinara_), no un uso normal que aplicase a todo esto...).


----------



## duvija

Para variar, para mí sirve con indicativo, subjuntivo y hasta condicional. Al hablar rápido no hilamos tan fino, y zas, decimos lo que nos sale/salga...


----------



## Magnalp

_Parece que tenga 20 años._

¿Usted en verdad diría eso?


----------



## Irma2011

duvija said:


> Para variar, para mí sirve con indicativo, subjuntivo y hasta condicional. *Al hablar rápido no hilamos tan fino, y zas, decimos lo que nos sale/salga..*.[/QUOTE]Estoy de acuerdo, lo que ocurre es que corremos el riesgo de que nos salga una barbaridad.
> Saludos.


----------



## Peterdg

Bueno, se ha complicado la cosa.

En el ejemplo de Lurrezko: 
_Parece que tienes 20 años_. Vale, entiendo esto.
_Parece que tengas/tuvieras_. No veo cuál sería la diferencia de matiz que podría tener con "Parece que tendrías 20 años", cosa que tampoco diría, pero sólo lo menciono de interés académico. En este caso diría: _parece como si tuvieras 20 años_. 

¿No sería ésta la razón por la que en AL rechazan "parece que tengas" y sólo aceptan "parece que tuvieras..." como un equivalente de "parece como si tuvieras"; la construcción "como si..." sólo admite un subjuntivo imperfecto (o pluscuamperfecto) y no un subjuntivo presente.

De todos modos, yo puedo sobrevivir perfectamente sin utilizar ningún subjuntivo cualquiera después de "parece que...".


----------



## Magnalp

Es lo más probable, si entiendo bien, se han cruzado ambas estructuras, ¿cierto? (_parece que.._. + ind.; _parece como si_... + sub.). Tiene algo de sentido...


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> En el ejemplo de Lurrezko:
> _Parece que tienes 20 años_. Vale, entiendo esto.
> _Parece que tengas/tuvieras_. No veo cuál sería la diferencia de matiz que podría tener con "Parece que tendrías 20 años", cosa que tampoco diría, pero sólo lo menciono de interés académico. En este caso diría: _parece como si tuvieras 20 años_.


 
Hay matiz, Peter: el mismo que indico más arriba. A ver si algún español lo confirma, o es que me he vuelto loco (al fin). Con el condicional, das por buena una información que has recibido: es un uso muy periodístico, como sabes. Si dudas de la edad de alguien y finalmente te la confirman, podrías decir: _Parece que tendrías 20 años, en efecto_. Es extraño, pero posible.
Con el subjuntivo, en cambio, hablas de alguien que actúa como si los tuviera, pero sabes bien no los tiene. Como ves, no sólo hay matiz, sino que los sentidos son opuestos: uno confirma, el otro niega.



> ¿No sería ésta la razón por la que en AL rechazan "parece que tengas" y sólo aceptan "parece que tuvieras..." como un equivalente de "parece como si tuvieras"; la construcción "como si..." sólo admite un subjuntivo imperfecto (o pluscuamperfecto) y no un subjuntivo presente.


 
Es plausible, en efecto.


----------



## cbrena

Lurrezko said:


> _Parece que tienes 20 años_ (lo parece, y probablemente los tienes)
> _Parece que tengas/tuvieras 20 años _(lo parece, pero es obvio que no los tienes)


Yo aprecio la misma diferencia. 


Lurrezko said:


> _Parece que habría sido un suicidio_ (por lo que se dice, y aun sin estar seguro, es lo más probable)
> _Parece que hubiera sido un suicidio_ (es lo que se deduciría de los indicios, pero es obvio que no lo fue)


 
Ídem por aquí. 


Lurrezko said:


> Hay matiz, Peter: el mismo que indico más arriba. A ver si algún español lo confirma, o es que me he vuelto loco (al fin).


 
Pues espero que no, o bien ya somos dos.


----------



## capitas

Lurrezko said:


> Todos tenemos nuestros vicios
> 
> A mí la postura académica me parece especialmente sangrante en este caso. *Parecer que + subjuntivo* (en cualquiera de sus formas: presente para unos, pretérito para otros) es una construcción habitual en todo el mundo hispanohablante, en todos los niveles del habla. La documentación es apabullante. La renuencia a aceptarla implica prescindir de un matiz que es difícil de expresar de otro modo:
> 
> _Parece que tienes 20 años_ (lo parece, y probablemente los tienes)
> _Parece que tengas/tuvieras 20 años _(lo parece, pero es obvio que no los tienes)
> 
> Saludos


I agree: they definitely do not express the same thing. Subjunctive here is insipensable.
I like RAE, but sometimes they bark up to the wrong tree.


----------

